# UPDATE-Believe they have been placed. Rescue needed in Texas



## Coby Love (Apr 9, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153095130663201&set=pcb.10153095135378201&type=1

Please go to this women's Facebook page. Post is noted here.

These two beautiful boys need a new home !! Meet Scout 5 yo (Chaos x Brinkley) and Ranger 3 yo (Noah x Bliss) both Xcelerate Goldens, located in Houston TX . Not for sale. Looking for loving, forever home due to their owner's divorce (not mine). They live indoors, are family members, up to date on everything, neutered and all around great dogs. Please cross post.


----------



## Coby Love (Apr 9, 2015)

*Rescue needed in Texas*

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...in-discussion/376249-rescue-needed-texas.html


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

As I was reading through the comments it seemed to say they had found placement...is that true?


----------



## Coby Love (Apr 9, 2015)

jennretz said:


> As I was reading through the comments it seemed to say they had found placement...is that true?


Not sure. I'll check. It was just posted a couple of hours ago.


----------



## GoldinPNW (Jun 23, 2015)

Super awesome looks like they found a home.
I would have been interested too.
On the waiting list to get a new puppy companion for Benjamin he is still pretty lonely after the loss of our Riley.


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

I hope that they were adopted together.

Max


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*OP*, I merged your threads together so all the info and replies are in the same thread.


I looked at the FB page for these boys, here is a post-



> UPDATE: I think these guys are spoken for! Thank you for reaching out! The response has been overwhelming and I have not been able to respond to everyone!


If/when this is confirmed, I'll update the thread title.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The post on FB is no longer active, I hope this means they were both placed.


----------

